# Photography School Asia



## Photography School Asia (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi,

Photography School Asia has been set up by me Jonathan Taylor and teaches "One On One" photography courses for all levels. We offer lessons in documentary and feature assignment style of photography in South East Asia. Preparing photographers in a career in the business or for enthusiasts alike.

It is my intention to use this forum space to detail the progress of my students work and experiences. Sharing with you what they learn but also recording some of the lighter moments. Courses will soon become available via my website www.jonathantaylor.net so please keep an eye out for the details.


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 12, 2006)

cool


----------



## Photography School Asia (Oct 15, 2006)

I worked on photographing Crystal Methamphetamine abuse in Thailand for a number of years and managed to get really great access. 

A National Geographic Documentary on the subject is to be aired in the US in October. I did the fixing/translating for that and they are also using my pictures to illustrate the "War On Drugs". The Thai police where given free license to clean the country of narcotics, ummm didn't work but an awful lot of people got killed.

The program isn't going to be shown world wide until the end of the year, so if anyone has seen it please reply and let me know how it was and how my pictures where used, thanks.

Here is another from the series-


----------



## Photography School Asia (Nov 14, 2006)

*Drug Dealer Bangkok*

A small time drug runner shows his stash of Ya Ba, the lethally addictive methaphetamine produced in Burma.


----------



## Lol999 (Nov 14, 2006)

quality stuff mate, I envy you the opportunity to access such material.

Cheers, Lol


----------



## Photography School Asia (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

If you run a photography related website or blog please consider becoming a Photography School Asia affiliate. I offer a 10% to 20% commissions on any sales you drive to my website. Also you get access to my photographs and stories. 

Here my webite www.jonathantaylor.net

Here are the affiliate program details- http://www.shareasale.com/shareasale.cfm?merchantID=11289

Please have a look let me know what you think. 

Thanks,

Jonathan Taylor


----------

